# Updating from 10.6.8 to 10.8



## Whitehill (Oct 28, 2012)

I think I have finally convinced my wife to update her iMac from 10.6.8.[SUP]*[/SUP]  Mine is at 10.8.2.  That is, I bought Lion and Mountain Lion, and App Store on her machine says they are available for download and installation.  We use the same Apple ID for things like this.

Question: Do I install both in order, or can I just install ML?

[SUP]*[/SUP]The only PowerPC app still in use is AppleWorks and I know how to open and convert old docs with Pages.


----------



## sgould (Oct 28, 2012)

You can install 10.8 Mountain Lion from any valid computer that is running 10.7 or 10.6.8.  Any earlier version of 10.6 won't work.

How old is your wife's computer?  I can't upgrade my laptop.  It's running 10.7  but the hardware won't let me go higher.

Details here http://www.apple.com/osx/how-to-upgrade/


----------



## Whitehill (Oct 28, 2012)

It's mid 2009.


----------



## sgould (Oct 28, 2012)

Should be fine. 

My laptop is late 2007


----------



## Whitehill (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks.  Now all I have to do is get her final OK.  I'll post again then, probably March.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 29, 2012)

Just make sure you do either (or better both) a clone or Time Machine backup. Plus remember to upgrade your old applications to the latest and make sure they are compatible for 10.8.x.

IMHO Mail accounts have been turn on their head! In 10.8.x you shouldn't use Mail to make email accounts. You should use 10.8's System Preferences->Mail, Contacts & Calendars to make email accounts. 

Lastly get an iCloud account (it's free now) because it is IMHO much better than the old Sync of MoblieMe between Apple devices. It is not like a DropBox but think it as more as a device syncing service (enough though it is a little more than that).

IMHO WARNING: Don't import Network setting from 10.6.8. Apple changed the network stack enough that import could mess up settings. So just manually set up Network settings on the new 10.8.x system.


----------



## Whitehill (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the tips.  Yup, I have learned my lesson.  Each iMac uses Time Machine hourly to one Time Capsule - and each has its own external HD for daily clones via SuperDuper!

She and I both have iCloud accounts, although she doesn't use it yet, except on her iPad.  It's too bad Apple hasn't produced mobile versions of TextEdit and Preview.


----------

